# Crackly "pasturens"?



## neener92 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have four adult does, one is a nubian (came from a CAE free farm) 2 years old, one kiko/boer 2 years old, boer/nub roughly 10 years old, and a boer about 3 years old all four have crackly sounding front "feet". Doesn't seem to be coming from their hooves or their knees or their back legs or feet just their front feet/pasterns. They have been sounding like that for almost a year probably maybe longer I can't remember when I started hearing it, have had their hooves trimmed they have loose minerals and good feed, no limping and they don't act like it bothers them. Doesn't seem to be signs of CAE. I am stumped.


----------



## kailiecrissman (Jul 9, 2013)

I have 2 Boer does that do the same thing. They are at least 6 and I'm not sure why they crackle either. It doesn't hinder mine and I wonder if it is a lack of something, I just can't figure out what yet.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 9, 2013)

I've seen cae before and from what I remember they were pretty gnarly looking. Kind of like older folks fingers or like a horse with a bone chip.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 9, 2013)

I really checked them this evening, it really sounded like the cracking was coming from their pastern/feet but I felt and it's actually coming from their knee. When I picked the foot up it didn't crack but when I made the goat pick the foot up the knee would crack.... I should really have them blood tested but I don't know what I would do if they did have CAE. I read an article earlier here is how someone replied about a pack wether with cracking joints, don't know if there's any truth or anything to it but here it is..... "Popping and crackly knee joints are normal in goats. I've heard it hypothesized that it helps other herd members keep track of each other, similar to the clicking sounds made by Caribou when they walk."


----------



## Rocco (Jul 9, 2013)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I read an article earlier here is how someone replied about a pack wether with cracking joints, don't know if there's any truth or anything to it but here it is..... "Popping and crackly knee joints are normal in goats. I've heard it hypothesized that it helps other herd members keep track of each other, similar to the clicking sounds made by Caribou when they walk."


I have had several goats that snap, crackled and popped when they walked. No health issues with them otherwise


----------



## Rocco (Jul 10, 2013)

So, just tonight I lifted the front leg on a doe that was limping to check her foot and hoof....and her knee gave that crackle sound. I repeated the move a time or two and the knee crackled each time. She is a big healthy girl I purchased a few months back out of a tested-clean herd for CAE, Johnes & CL.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a crackle doe too. But only when I make her pick up her foot or jump up on the stand. If she is in control no crackle. It is almost like she can control the sound. Also tested CAE free.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 11, 2013)

Weird, I listened to the does while they were on pasture and I couldn't hear crackling? I don't know if it was because I couldn't hear it over them walking through the tall grass or what. Perhaps there is something to the hikers statement? When I put the milk doe on the stand and picked her foot up with one hand over her knee it didn't do anything, but when I held one hand over the knee and tickled her foot and she picked it up I felt/heard the cracking. I may just test anyway.....


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Jul 14, 2013)

My two nubians both do this.  Pat Coleby mentioned something in her book on Natural Goat Care about hearing this in her herd and felt it was a boron deficiency.  I have to look this back up but I believe she supplements with borax (just enough to stick to your finger and place in their mouth) Like I said, I have to look this up again to be sure...but while I am milking my two and wasn't sure I should do this? Really need to make some time for more research.
Mine also have tested neg for CAE and don't seem to be bothered in the slightest.


----------

